# New to HK



## hkxpat (Aug 20, 2010)

My girls and I will be moving to HK (Lantau Island) in mid Dec 2010 to join my husband. My kids are currently studying in a private chinese school in M'sia aged 9 and 10. Thus, they are very proficient in Mandarin. My question is, should I homeschool or register them in a local school? Can someone help me with their thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Send them to school. JW.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

hkxpat said:


> My girls and I will be moving to HK (Lantau Island) in mid Dec 2010 to join my husband. My kids are currently studying in a private chinese school in M'sia aged 9 and 10. Thus, they are very proficient in Mandarin. My question is, should I homeschool or register them in a local school? Can someone help me with their thoughts. Thank you.


Cantonese is the spoken language, but some schools have a teaching language of mandarin. You'll have to do some research. If the girls are english speakers, contact the English Schools foundation.Their schools can be expensive but they will advise you


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

School does seem like a good idea...

Check out this list for all the available schools here in Hong Kong:

Kong, Hong, Schools, Secondary, Post | Schools

Ciao!
Ash


----------

